# Problem with releasing park



## iwantofixmystanza (Nov 19, 2009)

I own a 1990 Nissan Stanza GXE and park gear shift Lock won't release when I press on brake. I have to press this button







so it will release the lock.
Can anyone help me with this please. 
 :waving: :fluffy:


----------



## garet007 (Feb 26, 2010)

Underneath the dashboard there is a green box, about the size of a pack of smokes, that needs to be changed. This box is the problem. From my understanding, this is a fairly common problem.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Happened to me to. I ended up removing the locking mechanism.


----------

